# The Geography of a Woman



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

*THE GEOGRAPHY OF A WOMAN*

Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa...half discovered,
half wild, fertile and naturally beautiful!

Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe...well developed
and open to trade, especially for someone with cash.

Between 31 and 35, a woman is like Spain...very hot, relaxed
and convinced of her own beauty.

Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece...gently aging but
still a warm and desirable place to visit.

Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain...with a
glorious and all conquering past.

Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel...has been
through war and doesn't make the same mistakes twice, takes care of business.

Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada...
self-preserving, but open to meeting new people.

After 70, she becomes Tibet...wildly beautiful, with a
mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages...only those with an adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge visit there.

*THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN*
Between 1 and 80, a man is like Iran ... ruled by nuts.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT i knew that the only spot a man carries his brains it drives me crazy sometimes!!!lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

LMFAO..... NIIICEEE


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, I got this in an email and just couldn't help myself.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha! Agreed!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada...
self-preserving, but open to meeting new people.

is that a way to say that my country accept too much immigrants?


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, ya'll are funny!

So true about the man's geography!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, yep, men are just plain and simple and usually easy to figure out.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just too dang funny! LOL


----------



## kruella23 (Mar 27, 2009)

haha thats hilarious....the geography of man is soo perfect : )


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! HAHAHA!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*geography...*

NICE!!! LOVE IT!!:clap:


----------

